# Sandbridge Surf 7/24



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

The NE blow brought me a gem this evening.......


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

What is that?


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice catch! What were you using for bait?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

34" Red Drum.....FF rig with a fresh roundhead head


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice....


----------



## zachvb (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow nice catch! How far out did you cast?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Strong ENE wind that day and heavy current and surf so I wasnt throwing far. It took 6oz. to barely hold bottom and in that headwind where he took that bait was barely out behind the first seaward roller.


----------

